

Better CLI for MySQL with Auto-Completion and Syntax Highlighting - amjith
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1839007321/mysql-cli

======
dvko
This looks awesome - just did everything in my power to help (backed, shared,
upvoted, etc). Hope we make it!

------
dennisdegreef
I just backed this, would make my life so much easier!

~~~
dvko
I came here by following your tweet - now I really want this to happen. :)

------
danblack
Looking forward to this. Not far off its kickstarter target now. Please fund
this if you haven't already.

Nice low risk project given the pgcli implementation is already done.

------
amjith
Thank you all for your support. The project has now reached it's goal.

I appreciate everyone's support. I'll start delivering on the promises soon.
:)

------
jarco
Backed it also. This should make a lot of my job a little faster.

------
melling
When did KickStarter stop using PayPal?

